# Favorite TBT Collectible(s)?



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

We have alot of TBT collectibles made! 

There are certainly some that spark in your eyes, if there are, which are they?

Here are some I like alot.

Ice Cream Swirl
Popsicle
Classic Easter Egg
Chao Easter Egg
Candy Cane
Famous Mushroom
Pumpkin Cupcake
Star Glow Wand
Spring Shamrock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the birthstones, the glow wands, the feathers, the Weird Doll, the Galaxy Easter Egg, the Sakura Easter Egg, the houses, the Chocolate Cake, the Ice Cream Swirl, the Popsicle, and the Lump of Coal.  My Sakura Easter Egg, Popsicle and Lump of Coal all have sentimental value because I either won them in a giveaway or extremely generous members on here gave them to me for free.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not telling you mine. You already know what it is (it's not even the green pinwheel or moon wand).


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm not telling you mine. You already know what it is (it's not even the green pinwheel or moon wand).


It's certainly Oranges!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2017)

My favourites are the balloons, Mint, popsicle, holiday candy cane, pinwheels, the house letters, chocolate cake and the violets. C:


----------



## hamster (Jun 2, 2017)

star wand, cake, cherry, ice cream, peach, famous mushroom, chao egg, pink & white feather, lump of coal


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2017)

Weird doll, pinwheel, party popper and popsicle are my favorites. I respect any member who has one of them honestly, not easy to find


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2017)

crescent glow wand 

: )))


----------



## Trundle (Jun 2, 2017)

I like my Snowglobe from the 2012 Christmas Sig Contest


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

Flare said:


> It's certainly Oranges!



Nope. It's apples.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2017)

The snow globe and bell bag are my personal favourites.
I really like the timmy doll tho


----------



## Aquari (Jun 2, 2017)

I think it should be obvious which mine is (mori)


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2017)

wierd doll.  so rare that you can't even find one anymore.

dark feather.  how many have even changed hands, less than five?

spring shamrock.  they signaled a watershed breakthrough for creating new seasonal collectibles....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

The flower ones, and generally anything with a cloud background because they look really neat.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

CANDYYYYYYYYYYYY I know it's not evident from my line-up but I love the candies so much! I think I have like 40 candies or something. And I still need more! (I do miss the old background for them though...)


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2017)

GLOW WANDS. You guys have no idea how much I begged for those. 

Peach, weird doll, and I've recently developed a love for the feather collectibles.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 3, 2017)

The carnations and the red roses are my favorite, as you can see


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 3, 2017)

The weird doll, because... it's weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -

0% chance of ever getting one, lol ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2017)

Same.  I'd really like one. ;-;


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 3, 2017)

I really like the Cherry collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Kapp'n doll as well since it's the only somewhat turtle collectible here


----------



## Franny (Jun 3, 2017)

probably the birthstones.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 4, 2017)

I think the balloons are my favorite collectibles. They are simple and colorful.

I also like the flea. I like the idea of bug collectibles, and I hope there will be more like the flea.


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> And I still need more! (I do miss the old background for them though...)


Oh, are you talking about these? 
















I saw these in a spreadsheet pandapples was working on for collectible data and noticed these. 
Were these the original? Tbh I like these white background candies more than the dark gray ones.


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 6, 2017)

The Pokeball will forever be my favorite collectible! <3
I guess next would be the glow wands heh. The snowflake one is third bc I love the winter season (but lmao no chance of getting it now since it was a prize for winners only).


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 6, 2017)

Feathers, glow wands (esp the crescent moon one- it looks so cool), snow globe, galaxy egg, swirl, and popsicle


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2017)

I admire all yellow collectibles. I'm so glad there's so much variety with collectibles to suit people's wants.

My favorites would have be the star glow wand, crescent wand (pls come back this year), yellow roses, yellow lilies, yellow pansies, yellow house, Pika Egg, chocolate cake (or all the cakes tbh), Yoshi egg, and Togepi egg. I like the pokeball but I do wish it had a better background or had different pokeball types.

I'd love to see more dessert collectibles at some point. Fruit ones would be adorable like mangoes & bananas.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

The ice cream swirl is adorable. Mmm chocolate! Evokes a good summer feeling.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

Moon glow wand, Popsicle, Mint, and flowers!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, i think this new Leif collectible might be the greatest collectible ever issued in the history of the Bell Tree Forums (tm)...!!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 12, 2017)

My favorite collectibles that I'll never be able to acquire are the Pok?ball, Heart Glow Wand, and Star Glow Wand. The Galaxy Easter Egg and Chocolate Cake are pretty nice too.

My favorite that I own is probably the Pumpkin Cupcake. Pumpkin desserts taste great and it's a nice way to show my love for Halloween. 

Overall? Pok?ball.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 12, 2017)

Not Leif


----------



## moonford (Jun 12, 2017)

Leif is the best and it's only recently available. 

He's just so cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> I'm not gonna lie, i think this new Leif collectible might be the greatest collectible ever issued in the history of the Bell Tree Forums (tm)...!!!



Yeah, well he does blaze some weed so I agree, suits my line-up


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 12, 2017)

I would love to have a Pok?ball!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 12, 2017)

Some of my favorites are the tbt fair ones (balloons, feathers, pinwheels), hammer, glow wands, pokeball, galaxy egg, dark egg, birthstones, carnations, and of course I love the fruits.  Peachass and cherry are up there among the ones I like the most.



Xerolin said:


> Not Leif



^ I second this.  no offense but I'm not a big fan of the character collectibles, even after their update.


edit: i also like the weeaboo houses and the weeaboo tree


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 12, 2017)

I actually don't really like Leif in the game (love sloths, dislike his design) but for some reason the Leif collectible is super cute. And it goes with my other green colored ones  I don't know much about collectibles, but seeing some of the posts here, the clovers and wands are cute


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jun 18, 2017)

The Galaxy egg is cool.  I couldn't find enough eggs to get one of those though.    Out of the ones I have, Leif is my fave.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Edit: I also really like Leif.  The design is so cute!


----------



## coney (Jun 19, 2017)

probably the balloons, pokeball, and candies.
am i the only one who preferred the old candy back round?


----------



## Wickel (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm just new so I don't know much about the collectibles, but I really like the look of the glow wands! Super cute. Just like the balloons! It'll be hard for me to collect them, though, but we'll see ~
Apart from that, I really like the two I just bought too! Leif is awesome, and the birthstone is so sophisticated c:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm a very pink, aesthetic gal so I like collectibles like:

Cake
Chocolate Cake
Heart Glow Wand
Peaches
Pink Carnations
Sakura Easter Egg
Normal Easter Egg
Chao Easter Egg
Pink House
(the pink cosmo when it come out...?)


----------



## hestu (Jun 19, 2017)

I like most of the collectibles I guess, especially when you have the full set for some them like candies or houses. My favorites would have to be:

glow wands
house set
feathers
toy hammer
balloons
candies
galaxy egg
pinwheel
party popper
pokeball


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 19, 2017)

i really like the peaches, cakes and any sweet collectible.


----------

